# ntfs-3g, fuse: Write failed



## monkeyboy (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a Seagate 2TB USB external drive. It is NTFS formatted. I mounted it using ntfs-3g -- it was suggested that that NTFS implementation is more solid than the *mount -t ntfs* support.

I tried to restore an 800 MB file from tape backup onto this NTFS mounted filesystem. Although smaller files seem to work fine, this 800 MB file generated a 'Write failed' error. The next file in the tar archive generated a 'Cannot create' message. Obviously ntfs-3g / fuse is having problems.

Suggestions on getting a *SOLID* NTFS filesystem support on FreeBSD?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 1, 2011)

Curiously, I re-did the tar restore on this drive with ntfs-3g, but this time with debugging turned on. Now it seems to work much better, no write errors. However it is still a little funky as after the tar completed, the current directory is "gone" (*ls* reports ".: missing directory). But *cd dir* or *ls dir* works.

Anyways, clearly still some funkiness in ntfs-3g. I read elsewhere that Linux's ntfs-3g implementation is different from FreeBSD's. Something about an added layer of buffering that is intrinsic to Linux, something that MacOSX explicitedly attempts to ameliorate.


----------



## richardpl (Jul 2, 2011)

Last time I played with fuse it did not support cache for FreeBSD VM. making everything extremely slow.

In other words same file is going to be read from disk every time even it was never changed.


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 17, 2011)

anybody use ntfs-3g for serious stuff?

is the mount -t ntfs function usable and solid for simple file writing?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2011)

monkeyboy said:
			
		

> Suggestions on getting a *SOLID* NTFS filesystem support on FreeBSD?


Try asking Microsoft for the specs.



> is the mount -t ntfs function usable and solid for simple file writing?


Usable, yes. Writable, no.


----------



## ahavatar (Aug 17, 2011)

I am not a heavy NTFS (ntfs-3g) user on FreeBSD, but I have experienced a couple of NTFS file system index corruptions. I had to boot Windows and run fsck to fix these. I don't think ntfs-3g on FreeBSD is ready for prime time.


----------



## monkeyboy (Aug 18, 2011)

ahavatar said:
			
		

> I am not a heavy NTFS (ntfs-3g) user on FreeBSD, but I have experienced a couple of NTFS file system index corruptions. I had to boot Windows and run fsck to fix these. I don't think ntfs-3g on FreeBSD is ready for prime time.


unfortunately my experience with ntfs-3g would have me agree with you...


----------

